# Not seeing latest packages



## Xantra (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi,
There's something I don't understand, and I hope someone can help me here.
When I look on freshports, I can see that the latest version of the unifi6 package is 6.5.55, but on my system, even after a forced update I can only see the latest as 6.5.54.
Freshports : net-mgmt/unifi6

```
# pkg search unifi6 
unifi6-6.5.54                  UniFi Controller v6
```

My pkg repo server is set to latest.
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Any idea what's going on ?


Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

Port was updated yesterday, it's going to take some time for the package to appear. It then has to be distributed to the package mirrors, which also takes some time. 






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				






			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130amd64


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 17, 2021)

If you build from sources quarterly has v 6.5.55.








						freebsd-ports/Makefile at 2021Q4 · freebsd/freebsd-ports
					

FreeBSD ports tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> If you build from sources quarterly has v 6.5.55.


So has the main branch aka latest. Doesn't change the fact that the package isn't available because it hasn't been built yet. Packages will always lag behind a bit, regardless if it's latest or quarterly. It takes time for the build clusters to build packages and then some additional time to distribute them.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

Xantra said:


> 6.5.55



It's now present at <https://www.freshports.org/net-mgmt/unifi6/#packages>, Xantra you can add the _Solved_ prefix to your topic. Thanks, and welcome to FreeBSD Forums.


----------

